# My latest mod for the ECB- AKA Charcoal to Propane and back.



## bobank03 (Aug 6, 2013)

So guys, I may have crossed the line here but I had to do something for those long cooks. The thought of cooking a decent sized Boston Butt on my ECB and charcoal was giving me nightmares. I have cooked many different foods on my ECB but never more than 3 or 4 hours worth. 

I have been looking at both the Afterburner V LP ECB conversion kit and on You Tube there is a pretty sweet video a guy made about using the Brinknmann Outdoor Cooker Stand Mdl # 815-4005-S and setting the ECB over it. 

The Afterburner is pretty impressive in that it seals up the bottom of the ECB. You have to remove the legs completely to use it and I really didn't want to hack up the pan so I could get it on around the legs, so I decided on the Brinkmann mod. The prices are similar, but a commenter on the You Tube video suggested adding a piece of 10 inch vent pipe to keep the wind from getting to the flame. So I bought the vent pipe too, making the price difference only a few bucks. 

There is another reason besides the removal of the legs. Although leaving the legs on makes it simple to swap back to charcoal at any given moment... like if I'm running out of propane. The other reason is the burner can be used for other things, like boiling a lobster pot or cooking up some brew or using it as a side burner while tailgating or whatever I just think it is more versatile. 

I will let you know. Mine arrives on Friday. Just in time to play with over the weekend. 













brinkmann 815-4005-S outdoor cooker stand.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 6, 2013






Here is the embeded video:


----------



## mike65 (Aug 6, 2013)

Way to go Bob !   I'm going to my friends house this Saturday to size my ECB to his Turkey Burner.  I'm sure this new mod will cut back on charcoal and you wont have to keep going back to check the temp as much.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 6, 2013)

Here is the video link to what Bob is doing.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 9, 2013)

My newest mod showed up via UPS a few minutes ago.













2013-08-010.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 9, 2013





      












2013-08-09 15.13.01.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 9, 2013






It's raining here in MA so I think I will go ahead and put it together. Not a lot of parts.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 9, 2013)

Got it put together. I will tinker with it some more tomorrow. 













2013-08-09 17.05.01.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 9, 2013


----------



## mike65 (Aug 9, 2013)

bobank03 said:


> Got it put together. I will tinker with it some more tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Please provide pics


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 9, 2013)

Hey Mike I was gonna bring the ECB in the house to test it out and take a pic but my wife put the brakes on...of well tomorrow is another day.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 9, 2013)

Bummer!   Can't wait to see it in action.  When you fire it up tomorrow see how low you can get the temp without the flame going out.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 9, 2013)

I am certainly going to do that.I look forward to playing with it tomorrow. I may have to throw something on so I'm not wasting smoke!


----------



## hardwater (Aug 10, 2013)

Great idea!

Hmmmm, I wonder if my home depot has any on hand...

You think I could fry fish on one of those?


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 10, 2013)

My local HD didn't have it available, so I had it shipped. Only took a couple of days to get here. Seems to me it shipped out of Memphis.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 10, 2013)

I went out and bought a new 20 lb LP tank, cause my other one was due to expire and it was looking pretty nasty. I went to test fit the ECB onto the burner and I found right away that the four small heat shields that stick out to the sides were in the way of the legs. So I'm gonna look at this again. In the video, the fellow has removed his shields, but I think I'm gonna turn mine upside down and bend them down so that the protect from the wind.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 10, 2013)

Bob,  Are your legs still on the outside of the ECB?  I think legs will need to placed back on the inside for the ECB to fit on the burner.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 10, 2013)

It works fine with the legs on the outside. The only issue I am having is when I try to go below 240. Almost impossible to keep it lit. I tented it in with some foil and that helps. I took some pics and I will post them when my p,ork tenderloin is done. Getting close at 133 right now. It is 2:30pm as I look at the maverick.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 10, 2013)

2013-08-10 14.20.23.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 10, 2013






ECB Mounted on the Brinkmann gas burner with aluminum foil tent around the outside to try and keep flame lit. (I also ordered a 12 inch piece of 10" ducting to use as a wind screen around the burner. When I get that I will be sure to follow up with how I used it. 

I also decided to remove all of the heat shields. I still might try and think of another way to use them, like filling up the empty space in my recycling bin... I'm kidding but that might be where they end up. 













2013-08-10 14.20.49.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 10, 2013






Managing 250-260 no problem.













2013-08-10 14.21.06.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 10, 2013






maverick hanging on a screw out of the side of my shed. So yes, the shed is a Maverick Transmitter Holder. How are you using yours? 













2013-08-10 14.21.17.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 10, 2013






Side view of the ECB/ propane mod running. 













2013-08-10 15.01.20.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 10, 2013





    













2013-08-10 15.01.30.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 10, 2013
__ 1






Took the pork tenderloin off the ECB at 142, chopped up half and dumped into the chili I'm making and sliced up the other half and froze them, couple slices at a time. Those two slices on the lower right side of the cutting board didn't make it into the bowl or into the freezer. Very moist and tasty. The rub is chili powder, garlic powder and cajun seasoning.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 10, 2013)

The bliss I was feeling ended around 5pm. I noticed that the temps kept dropping off. I would go back out and look and the flame was ok, so I turned it up a notch and again a few minutes later the temps started slipping. I'm talking major too. From 250 ish to 215-220. So the next time the temps started to slip, I took a close look and found that I had flames in the air opening part of the burner opposite of where the supply line connects to the burner. 













burner and supply hose assembly.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 10, 2013






This is the burner and supply hose assembly. the hse end ( #4) Connects to the burner assembly at the air and gas intake (#3)













burner and supply hose assembly mounted.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 10, 2013






Here is a closer pic on the entire assembly. the center hole is where the gas feed line attaches.













air intakes.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 10, 2013






Here is a close up. The two slots are where the air comes into the burner assembly. It was inside these slots that I saw the flames. 













air intakes-001.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 10, 2013






I have filed a tech support request with Brinkmann due to this issue. I checked the burner assembly before I used it to be sure there were no obstructions and I can't imagine that something obstructed it while it was burning? 

I don't know. I had to take the chili off the ECB and finish it on the stove. It needs to be reheated again and then into the freezer! I had a bowl and a half, very tasty!


----------



## mike65 (Aug 10, 2013)

Bob,  Do you enjoy the new mod?


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 10, 2013)

Actually Mike I'm not very happy with the way it ended. It was good except I had to relight it about 10 times but mainly cause I was trying to run it low as I could.


----------



## raspy87 (Aug 11, 2013)

I use a burner for brewing and initially I had issues keeping a good flame with out seeing it I'd advise choking the air inlet to a slither You're trying to achieve a blue flame (chemistry class Bunsen burner) that's your hottest most stable flame.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have been asked to smoke a Brisquett on the ECB. Has anyone tried yet and what was the challenge?


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 11, 2013)

raspy87 said:


> I use a burner for brewing and initially I had issues keeping a good flame with out seeing it I'd advise choking the air inlet to a slither You're trying to achieve a blue flame (chemistry class Bunsen burner) that's your hottest most stable flame.


Yeah, I follow you. The weird thing is that the adjustable air intake goes from full open to half closed, but it really didn't seem to make much difference in the flame. I would have to put some foil or something over it to close it down any further. 

I'm gonna pull it apart when I get a second and take a good look at it and see if something obstructed it during the burn or if there is a manufacturing defect inside and also look at the "choke" for lack of a better term to see what I can do with it. I was looking for a much blue-er flame than I ever got. Much too yellow in my opinion. Yellow flames also burn out easier than a nice blue flame. 

What sort of burner do you use?


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 11, 2013)

so here is what the air intake looks like out of the box













2013-08-11 16.54.25.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 11, 2013






The center hole if were the propane feedline attaches. 













2013-08-11 16.56.36.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 11, 2013






Here is the air intake at full close as the intake has a stopper on it. 













2013-08-11 16.56.49.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 11, 2013






If I remove the set screws I can then open it max half way and close it almost completely. When I close it down like it the picture above I get mostly yellow flame. I get better blue flame at the second picture in the post, above.













2013-08-11 16.57.11.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 11, 2013


















2013-08-11 16.57.34.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 11, 2013






Here is what the fire in the intake did to my propane feed hose yesterday. The hose should come straight out of the fitting, but it melted some. I spray tested it with soapy water and it is fine, but I'm of the opinion it should be replaced. 

When I hear from the fine folks at Brinkmann, I will update the post. For now I have a couple of bags of lump charcoal to use anyway.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 11, 2013)

Bob,  Sorry your having issues with this add on.  I'm surprised to see that the heat in the intake melted that hose.  Praying for all goes well when you contact Brinkman.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 12, 2013)

hey Mike. I don't know why the flame got down inside there like it did and caused it to heat up. But I'm sure to pay a little closer attention to it in the future I think!
sometimes these things are a little hit or miss. But I think in the long run it will work out fine.


----------



## raspy87 (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm assuming there a gas control on the lp hose? Where is that adjusted too? Generally the combo of adjusting gas flow and air works. It should start roar like a jet.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes, there is a regulator on the propane hose.


----------



## raspy87 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mike do you own one of these? If so how's yours run?


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have exchanged several pleasant emails with Brinkmann today I have asked for a replacement hose but they have responded to that yet. I decided to sit out in the backyard tonight, just me, my two labs a few cold beers which have since given all for smoking superiority. To keep the propane burner running with a nice blue flame it bring the ecb up to  about 340 using a granite cobble stone heat sink and no water in the pan. I am running one damper on the lid full open. My next step is to put water back in the water pan to see what that does to the temps. Flame pic to follow in the edit. If that doesn't work another lid damper will follow...

edit 7:30pm. The replacement hose is on backorder for 4-6 weeks, but they will ship me one when they get it back in stock. "So I've got that going for me" Anyone???













2013-08-12 18.44.00.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 12, 2013






Got a good blue flame going here :sausage:













2013-08-12 18.44.44.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 12, 2013






Bad news is that the Maverick says I am way too hot. :biggrin:


----------



## mike65 (Aug 12, 2013)

raspy87 said:


> Mike do you own one of these? If so how's yours run?


Rasp, no I do have one YET.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 12, 2013)

Correct me if I'm wrong but doesn't blue flame = good fuel source?


bobank03 said:


> I have exchanged several pleasant emails with Brinkmann today I have asked for a replacement hose but they have responded to that yet. I decided to sit out in the backyard tonight, just me, my two labs a few cold beers which have since given all for smoking superiority. To keep the propane burner running with a nice blue flame it bring the ecb up to about 340 using a granite cobble stone heat sink and no water in the pan. I am running one damper on the lid full open. My next step is to put water back in the water pan to see what that does to the temps. Flame pic to follow in the edit. If that doesn't work another lid damper will follow...
> 
> edit 7:30pm. The replacement hose is on backorder for 4-6 weeks, but they will ship me one when they get it back in stock. "So I've got that going for me" Anyone???
> 
> ...


----------



## raspy87 (Aug 13, 2013)

Blue flame = hot flame and correct air to fuel ratio. When I'm home brewing I need hot for bringing 10+ gallons of water to a boil. I think at this point it's gonna be a bit of trial and error. To find the special combo of steady flame at the right temp. The addition of the water pan hopefully help with lower temps. Ill be curious to see.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 13, 2013)

raspy87 said:


> Blue flame = hot flame and correct air to fuel ratio. When I'm home brewing I need hot for bringing 10+ gallons of water to a boil. I think at this point it's gonna be a bit of trial and error. To find the special combo of steady flame at the right temp. The addition of the water pan hopefully help with lower temps. Ill be curious to see.


The other thing too is that the air intake is wide open to get the nice blue flame. If I close it down from full open it goes to yellow.. I think I am having more fun trying this as I would have not trying it!


----------



## raspy87 (Aug 13, 2013)

Hahaha!! Where is the gas flow? I can't wait to go see what I can do with mine!


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 13, 2013)

In the picture I posted it is only on so youcan barely hear the gas sound and then iI tweak it from there. I keep wanting to bring a sharpie out to mark the valve and the regulator so I have a reference point. Got home too late to do anything tonight.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 14, 2013)

Well, today is a new day and I took the heat sink cobble stone out of my water pan and filled it up 3/4 of the way with water and I was able to stay 225-250 with no issues. That is pretty much what I expected. 

Then I added a piece of 10" round duct adapter that is 6 inches long that I ordered from the HD online. I made a cutout for the burner to pass through. The only thing I have to do now is figure out how to get the bottom heat shield back on. It is about 11" across and I will need a threaded rod about 3 and 1/2 " long and three nuts so I can extend the connection to the bottom heat shield. 













2013-08-14 17.29.11.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 14, 2013





     













2013-08-14 17.30.49.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 14, 2013






View showing the burner passing through the draft shield. - View from the outside. 

Once I get this all done, I will add a coat or two of black high heat paint. 

I also marked the gas valve so I know about where it should be when I get the burner warmed up so I don't turn it down too low. 

Progress...baby steps! Anyway, I won't be able to do anymore till this weekend.


----------



## raspy87 (Aug 15, 2013)

There ya go! Now ya just gotta smoke it up! Looks good bob!


----------



## mike65 (Aug 15, 2013)

bobank03 said:


> Well, today is a new day and I took the heat sink cobble stone out of my water pan and filled it up 3/4 of the way with water and I was able to stay 225-250 with no issues. That is pretty much what I expected.  Bob, will the flame not work without the 10" add on?
> 
> Then I added a piece of 10" round duct adapter that is 6 inches long that I ordered from the HD online. I made a cutout for the burner to pass through. The only thing I have to do now is figure out how to get the bottom heat shield back on. It is about 11" across and I will need a threaded rod about 3 and 1/2 " long and three nuts so I can extend the connection to the bottom heat shield.
> 
> ...


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 21, 2013)

latest edition to my propane mod is a smoke can for the wood chips to go into. The can is then suspended from the supports so it hangs over the burner. I test fitted it today, but no heat. Got to save some stuff to do for the weekend. 













2013-08-21 09.13.50.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 21, 2013





    













2013-08-21 09.54.13.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 21, 2013





    













2013-08-21 09.54.25.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 21, 2013





    













2013-08-21 09.54.49.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 21, 2013


















2013-08-21 09.56.05.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 21, 2013





   













2013-08-21 09.56.16.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 21, 2013





    













2013-08-21 09.56.20.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 21, 2013





    













2013-08-21 09.56.39.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 21, 2013





    













2013-08-21 09.57.19.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 21, 2013





    













2013-08-21 09.57.25.jpg



__ bobank03
__ Aug 21, 2013





    

Still gotta get some flat black paint on the adapted 10" pipe that keeps the wind off.


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hey Mike65 did you see my cook from yesterday? I used the propane conversion and it ran for 8 hours with very little adjustment. I did have to fool around with it a little bit but I am still getting used to it. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147543/cooking-this-weekend

I think I will stick with lump and charcoal for shorter cooks. I still need to do some tweaking on smoke. I have to lift off the ECB twice to refill the can and it was hard to get the hanger through the bottom support. I think I need a few more smaller cans.


----------



## mike65 (Aug 24, 2013)

Hi Bob. No I didn't see your post. Is it on the ECB group site?


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 25, 2013)

Mike65 said:


> Hi Bob. No I didn't see your post. Is it on the ECB group site?


http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147543/cooking-this-weekend

It's on the New England Group, but you can still read it


----------

